# my medications



## Mipmunk (Oct 28, 2004)

First suffered with DP in 1994

Sertaline - helped get rid of the DP, but didn't stop it coming back.

Paroxetine/Paxil - was on this for years, gave me dreadful hallucinations, images, nightmares, suicidal thoughts. DP would go and then when something major happened in my life it wouldn't stop the DP from coming back.

Citalopram - only on it for a short period of time, didn't help.

Currently on 30mgs mirtazapine - have been ok for 20 months, but something major happened in my life (an upset at work) and the DP came back. I am still on 30mgs of mirtazapine and now also on Clonazepam to try and calm the panic and nerves down. Haven't felt right in myself for about a week now. Off my food, the clonazepam makes me sleep a lot.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2004)

> Paroxetine/Paxil - was on this for years, gave me dreadful hallucinations, images, nightmares, suicidal thoughts.


During withdrawal or when?
Did this go away after you quit?


----------

